# Birthday Novelties



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Got these on my birthday. 

Great cheesecake: Nought to disappeared in 10 seconds...










And my daughter had stuck this on my other car...


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Now that's what i call a cake!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Good cake and sticker


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

clearly you can have your cake and eat it, with GTR


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

i have a sticker on my GTR that says
"my other car is a morris minor"

i do have a morris minor as well


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy birthday, nice cake.

I too had a surprise waiting for me when i got home from work on friday, another birthday surprise. 










Dont know how they did it, but its got design features from every GT-R ever produced, including some that aren't Nissan . But its the thought that counts. Was well pleased tbh, so i shouldnt mock.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, is it the premium sugar edition?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Awesome - someone spent some time thinking of that.

Top Stuff

Kp


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Guys, if you want to cry with laughter and thank your lucky stars that your cake at least looks like a car, check out..

Cake Wrecks


----------

